# Kein Sound mehr in KDE

## bmahler

Hallo,

ich habe mir gestern KDE installiert. Jetzt funktioniert aber leider meine Soundkarte (Intel HDA) nicht mehr (so z.B. kein Ton in Flash). Lediglich die System-Sound von KDE werden abgespielt. Unter Fluxbox lief bis gestern alles noch wunderbar.

Ich muss da wohl irgendwas in KDEs Einstellungen ändern... doch was denn nur? Ich habe kurz das Forum gesucht und auch Beiträge gefunden, in denen ähnliche Probleme geschildert wurden... (Kein Sound in KDE). Etwas richtig passendes war aber leider nicht dabei.

Handelt es sich evtl. um einen Bug?

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand erklären könnte, wie ich nun vorgehen muss, um das Problem zu lösen. KDE 4 und Phonon ist für mich absolutes Neuland.

lg

----------

## mrsteven

Scheint das gleiche Problem wie das von Erdie beschriebene zu sein:   :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-881169.html

----------

## bmahler

Tatsache, an knotify im OSS-Betrieb liegts. Vielen Dank.

Ich habe knotify4 jetzt einfach mal gekillt und update gerade mit USE="-oss". Wo man das in KDE nun von OSS aus ALSA umstellen kann weiß ich nicht.

----------

## Erdie

Heißt das, du hast das ganze System auf USE=-oss umgestellt? Ich sehe keine useflag OSS bei knotify wenn ich es mit eix abfrage.

----------

## Max Steel

knotify (eigentlich KDE) nutzt Phonon als Backend (dieses wiederum GStreamer oder Xine). Ich denke mal auch das es daran liegen könnte.

----------

## Erdie

Yeah .. in xine-lib ist das useflag versteckt. Gleich mal rausschmeißen und schauen was passiert.

----------

